

Drilling square holes: Curves and solids of constant width - RiderOfGiraffes
http://alexbellos.com/?p=1441

======
iwr
Are you aware of these square-hole adaptors being sold with standard drilling
kits?

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
I personally have never seen one, and don't know where to buy one. I don't
even know if they're common, or individually hand-made.

